# Mini mare unknown due date



## Baylee08 (Jun 17, 2020)

Hi Everyone, Meet Spice this will be her 3rd foal. Her first one was born on July 31st 2015 (filly). She lost a colt at on March 4th 2019 about 5 weeks early. I wrote down her breeding dates on the calendar last year but when we put up the new one it must have gotten thrown away. From what I can remember I figured she would be in the 300 day range this month. Does anyone have a guess on how close she might be?


----------



## Jodie (Jun 17, 2020)

That’s a low belly! When she had her first foal, how many days was she pregnant then? Did you own her when she had that foal? If so, she might follow a similar pattern now as to when she foaled before (eg how long after bagging up/dropping/vulva relaxing etc she foaled), or she could be like some of these other mamas-to-be recently that seem to be playing by their own rules and making their owners crazy! It seems like even when a due date is known, it can be hard to predict exactly when she will foal - all any of us can really do is watch and wait!


----------



## Baylee08 (Jun 17, 2020)

She was a maiden. I posted pictures the day before she foaled on another thread back in 2015. She was pasture bred then so I wasn't sure how many days she went. I first noticed her starting to bag up this time about the middle of April.


----------



## Taz (Jun 18, 2020)

Hi,
Looking back at your other thread she could have some time yet. Going by her udder she doesn't look nearly ready compared but she sure has a v this time. Sorry, that's really not helpful, but they do tend to follow the same pattern so I'd go with she needs to get her milk bar more ready. No guarantees on anything though , remember you're getting an answer from a newbie .
Could you repost the pictures of Baylee and her baby and a picture of the baby after she got her 'real' colour and what colour she is? If you have time, energy etc....Thanks!!


----------



## Baylee08 (Jun 18, 2020)

It's a colt. Sometime between 10:00 pm and 4:00 am. Missed it again. Just like last time posted pictures the day before. I will post pictures when the sun comes up.


----------



## Baylee08 (Jun 18, 2020)

Smoky Black?


----------



## Baylee08 (Jun 18, 2020)

This is her filly from 2015 and then now 2020. They will be full siblings.


----------



## Baylee08 (Jun 18, 2020)

Here are pictures of Baylee's fillies. 2015, 2017 and today. Full siblings. Silver Bay.


----------



## Taz (Jun 18, 2020)

Congratulations!!!!!! He's so cute! I wonder if he's going to change as much as his sister.
Never believe a newbie, I got it completely wrong! Hahahahahah!!
Thanks so much for the pictures, I'm trying to figure out the mini colours.....
More baby pictures when you get a chance? We are living vicariously through you right now


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Jun 18, 2020)

So cute! What are the sire and dams colors? You actually can’t tell visually if a horse is black or smoky black. Dam looks appy?


----------



## Baylee08 (Jun 18, 2020)

Spice is registered as a black few spot appy. Dad (Domino) is registered as a pintaloosa. Baylee was registered as a silver bay. All foals have the same sire. This is Shadow as a yearling black filly.


----------

